# iBasso PB3 Mockingbird Portable Balanced Headphone Amplifier



## nmatheis

I just saw a reference to iBasso's newest portable amp, the PB3 Mockingbird over in the *iBasso D-Zero MKIII thread*. I searched but didn't see any threads for the PB3, so here we are. 

Here's some info I found on Penon's website (*LINK*):

*Advantages of a Balanced AMP*

The balanced amplifier output voltage is 2 times greater when compared to the output of a single ended amplifier.
Also, output power is 4 times more than the single ended amplifier which allows it to drive headphones better and win more headroom.


*BTL structure with the patent balance circuit design.*

Our balanced circuits are different from other balanced amp circuits. The general Balanced Earphone Amplifier will offset the second harmonic wave, resulting in no sound charm. Although amplifying the sound field is loud and dynamic is well, but the depth of sound field disappears and the human voice becomes thin. While our PB3 enhances the depth of the sound field under the conditions of keeping all advantages of a balanced amp, which makes the vocals become fuller.

The design of Op amp with buffer design ensures high current and high output power, and its maximum output power is up to 480mW.


*The super capacitor optimization power supply.*

In the design of imitating audio products, the filter of the power is the most important.

The greater the capacity of the capacitor is, the better the intensity and resolution of the low-frequency.

We use 1 super capacitor of our product which is equivalent to 1000 pieces 470uF electrolytic capacitor, which perfectly solves the problem of the portable products without large capacitors. At the same time, the internal resistance of this super capacitor is very small, with faster response and better dynamic performance
Using C & C aluminum processing, ultra-thin body design.


Equipped with 2.5mm balanced interface and 3.5mm Non-balanced Earphone jack.

2-setting gain switch design

Imported Alps audio potentiometer.

2500mAh chloride ion battery with 20 hours long life.


*Specifications*

Output power: ≤ 480mW
Signal to noise ratio: ≥ 120dB
Total harmonic distortion: <0.0005%
Life time: 20H
Earphone adapter impedance: 8 ~ 300Ω
Size: 120 * 63 * 11.1mm
Weight: 135g


And of course, some glamour shots of the sexy little beast:









It's available on Penon for $199,but I haven't seen any reviews or impressions yet. If anyone out there has one, please join the thread and help us learn more about this beauty. 

And maybe, just maybe Paul - iBasso will join in, too :wink_face:


----------



## pr0b3r

More images here:

http://www.fs-eshop.com/products/ibasso-pb3


----------



## nmatheis

pr0b3r said:


> More images here:
> 
> http://www.fs-eshop.com/products/ibasso-pb3


 
  
 Hey, nice to see you here, bro!
  
 If anyone threw my PB3 on the ground, I'd be pretty angry, lol!
  

  
  
 I'm not sure I'd be very happy if I left in the forest, either...
  

  
  
 But those are some nice pictures. I'm curious to get some impressions for this rolling in, especially with IT03 with balanced cable!


----------



## pr0b3r

nmatheis said:


> Hey, nice to see you here, bro!
> 
> If anyone threw my PB3 on the ground, I'd be pretty angry, lol!
> 
> But those are some nice pictures. I'm curious to get some impressions for this rolling in, especially with IT03 with balanced cable!


 
  
 Nice to see another interesting product thread from you!  

 So I get the impression that both the DX200 and the PB3 are products which we can throw on the ground.  Haha!  What's with iBasso's product photographer?  They are now into rugged audio gears?  LOL

 I'm looking forward to seeing this device get attention too just like other iBasso products.  Thanks for starting the thread @nmatheis!


----------



## nmatheis

Yes, iBasso just might be on a roll. IT03 are really growing on me. DX200 looks killer, too. I'm going some headfi peeps will get PB3 soon and give us their thoughts on how it sounds! 

Maybe Paul - iBasso could provide a tour loaner or two like Cayin, FiiO, etc. are doing. How about it, Paul? I'd be more than happy to help out.


----------



## pr0b3r

nmatheis said:


> Yes, iBasso just might be on a roll. IT03 are really growing on me. DX200 looks killer, too. I'm going some headfi peeps will get PB3 soon and give us their thoughts on how it sounds!
> 
> Maybe @Paul - iBasso could provide a tour loaner or two like Cayin, FiiO, etc. are doing. How about it, Paul? I'd be more than happy to help out.


 
  
 I'm settled now with my IT03 paired with the X10.  Closely monitoring the DX200 thread.  Maybe that will be my next DAP upgrade it proven to be well above its competition and price point.  I hope iBasso will do another miracle just like with the IT03.
  
 By the way, there's still no official product page for this PB3 amp, right?


----------



## nmatheis

No product page yet. IIRC, Paul said iBasso is really busy with getting new products out and is a bit behind on the webpage. IT03 was *just* added very recently, so I'm sure PB3 will make its way there eventually. 

As an aside, I'm really liking the revamped iBasso website. Very nice. The only thing is change is to make sure it's a wee bit more mobile-friendly...


----------



## MLTKSHHBT

My pb3 pairing with dx90 mod.


----------



## nmatheis

mltkshhbt said:


> My pb3 pairing with dx90 mod.




Cool! Can you give us some thoughts on the PB3? I'm especially interested in how it sounds via balanced vs single ended. I'm sure other would appreciate your thoughts, too


----------



## HiFiChris

mltkshhbt said:


> My pb3 pairing with dx90 mod.


 
  
  
 Moar photos and impressions please! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 That colour scheme of the PB3 looks very tasty.


----------



## nmatheis

Hey, it's Chris. Nice to see you here, man. Hoping to see some more people join up so actually have PB3. I'm considering getting one to try out.


----------



## nmatheis

PB3 on the way, guys. Should be in my hands latest this week or early next week


----------



## pr0b3r

nmatheis said:


> PB3 on the way, guys. Should be in my hands latest this week or early next week


 
  
 Awesome!  Looking forward to hearing your thoughts.  Maybe make a video again like the M1s?


----------



## nmatheis

pr0b3r said:


> Awesome!  Looking forward to hearing your thoughts.  Maybe make a video again like the M1s?




You know I will, bro 

I'm hoping this will further enhance my IT03. Unfortunately, I've lent out my IT03 to a headfi buddy for a week or two, so I'll have to try with some of my other 2.5mm balanced IEM until I get those back.


----------



## pr0b3r

nmatheis said:


> You know I will, bro
> 
> I'm hoping this will further enhance my IT03. Unfortunately, I've lent out my IT03 to a headfi buddy for a week or two, so I'll have to try with some of my other 2.5mm balanced IEM until I get those back.


 
  
 I'm also excited to try out the IT03 in balanced.  Ordered the M1s plus CB12 cable yesterday.  If this PB3 amp proves to be a good performer then I'll consider getting one.


----------



## nmatheis

Should be getting this tomorrow


----------



## nmatheis

I've got a quick unboxing of the iBasso PB3 near the end of my most recent video on YouTube. Before that, I go over the gear I've got in the queue for early 2017. All in the usual lo-fi glory, lol!
  

  
 I'll put up some unboxing pics later tonight, too...


----------



## Isloo

nmatheis said:


> I've got a quick unboxing of the iBasso PB3 near the end of my most recent video on YouTube. Before that, I go over the gear I've got in the queue for early 2017. All in the usual lo-fi glory, lol!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks for the video. Really looking forward to reading your views on how it sounds.


----------



## nmatheis

isloo said:


> Thanks for the video. Really looking forward to reading your views on how it sounds.




And I look forward to sitting down with it. It was a birthday present to myself


----------



## jmills8

nmatheis said:


> And I look forward to sitting down with it. It was a birthday present to myself


You sit a lot.


----------



## nmatheis

jmills8 said:


> You sit a lot.




Do I? Prolly...

I need to put my desk back up to standing position at work. Much better for me! 

So what's the band on the shirt in your avatar, bro? Looks black metal, but I'm on mobile and can't zoom in...


----------



## jmills8

nmatheis said:


> Do I? Prolly...
> 
> I need to put my desk back up to standing position at work. Much better for me!
> 
> So what's the band on the shirt in your avatar, bro? Looks black metal, but I'm on mobile and can't zoom in...


ABBA, Swedish Metal ☺


----------



## nmatheis

Time for smartphone unboxing pics


----------



## sandman1990

jmills8 said:


> ABBA, Swedish Metal ☺


 
  
 Seems like a Darkthrone-ized ABBA t-shirt.
  


nmatheis said:


> Spoiler: Time for smartphone unboxing pics :thumbsup:


 
 Nice. Looking forward to some impressions.


----------



## jmills8

sandman1990 said:


> Seems like a Darkthrone-ized ABBA t-shirt.
> 
> Nice. Looking forward to some impressions.


yeah its a joke on ABBA. Dancing Queen yeah!


----------



## nmatheis

jmills8 said:


> yeah its a joke on ABBA. Dancing Queen yeah!




Aww, snap! 

I'd much rather jam Darkthrone than ABBA, lol


----------



## MLTKSHHBT

Don't have much time to play with it, and had been waiting for my balanced cable and it's finally here!


Before this I'm only running it on 3.5mm standard with dx90 mod, initial impression is very positive!
One thing is obvious, it has got good synergy with dx90, considering dx90 by itself has quite a good amp, therefore I never bothered to use my Sony pha1 for pairing as I hardly hear any improvement in sound,
whereas pb3 really takes the dx90 to another level in most department.
Will report back after I do some running on balanced!


----------



## pr0b3r

nmatheis said:


> Time for smartphone unboxing pics


 
  
 Sexy amp!  Daayyyuumm!  You've got a lot of interesting toys to play with Nik!  Following..  ^__^


----------



## nmatheis

mltkshhbt said:


> Don't have much time to play with it, and had been waiting for my balanced cable and it's finally here!
> 
> 
> Before this I'm only running it on 3.5mm standard with dx90 mod, initial impression is very positive!
> ...




Glad someone else has PB3! 

Just curious, have you heard iBasso D14? 




pr0b3r said:


> Sexy amp!  Daayyyuumm!  You've got a lot of interesting toys to play with Nik!  Following..  ^__^




It was a birthday present to myself, along with Shanling UP. Looking forward to getting to know both!


----------



## MLTKSHHBT

nmatheis
I read about that but never actually listened to it before.
Listening to Eric Clapton Unplugged lp ripped on balanced, very enjoyable, lively!


----------



## nmatheis

mltkshhbt said:


> nmatheis
> I read about that but never actually listened to it before.
> Listening to Eric Clapton Unplugged lp ripped on balanced, very enjoyable, lively!




OK. I was asking because I've got D14 on hand, and it sounds to me like DX90 taken to a whole new level. I think some time with PB3 vs D14 is in my future


----------



## MLTKSHHBT

PB3
Using C & C aluminum processing, ultra-thin body design.
Equipped with 2.5mm balanced interface and 3.5mm Non-balanced Earphone jack.
2-setting gain switch design
Imported Alps audio potentiometer.
2500mAh chloride ion battery with 20 hours long life.

Specifications

Output power: ≤ 480mWSignal to noise ratio: ≥ 120dBTotal harmonic distortion: <0.0005%Life time: 20HEarphone adapter impedance: 8 ~ 300ΩSize: 120 * 63 * 11.1mmWeight: 135g

Retail Price: $199.00

D14 Specifications:

Power Source: Built-in 4.2V Li-polymer Batteries or
external power supply.
Frequency Response: 17Hz~20 KHz +/-1dB (DAC)
17Hz~100 KHz +/-0.2dB (AMP).
Signal to Noise Ratio：115dB (DAC), 116dB (Amp).
Crosstalk: 106dB (DAC).
Total Harmonic Distortion: 0.0018%@1kHz/-10dBF (DAC)
0.0012%@1kHz/max volume (AMP).
Output power: Up to 400mW+400mW into 32ohm.
Gain: +3dB and +9dB (AMP).
Battery Life: 13 hours AMP+DAC or 25 hours if amp only.
Battery Charge Time: 5 hours.
External Power supply: 5V DC.
Recommended Headphone Impedance: 8~300.
Output impedance: 0.1ohm.

Retail Price: $229.00 

I would like to have the comparison between the two as well. While D14 is DAC/Amp, PB3 only works as amp, it is obvious ibasso is targeting at those who want an upgrade of sound to their smartphone.
Comparing the prices of the two, PB3 is not cheap!
PB3 has slightly higher output power than the D14, with balanced output, it said to have 4X higher than the single end one(?). I think one of the selling points of PB3 is definitely it's balanced output, which almost becomes a "standard" of the newer dap in the market now.


----------



## nmatheis

mltkshhbt said:


> Spoiler: Specs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 It's an interesting move on iBasso's part to include balanced out but no balanced in. It's one of the reasons I purchased this amp. Good specs, sexy design, intriguing philosophy!
  
 I'm hoping @Paul - iBasso will going the discussion and give us some background on PB3!


----------



## Paul - iBasso

nmatheis said:


> It's an interesting move on iBasso's part to include balanced out but no balanced in. It's one of the reasons I purchased this amp. Good specs, sexy design, intriguing philosophy!
> 
> I'm hoping @Paul - iBasso will going the discussion and give us some background on PB3!


 

 The idea behind the PB3 was to develop a high quality amplifier for use with daps and phones. To get all this packed into a small flat case was a challenge. We decided to go with CNC for quality and structural strength. We also use a hard anodizing finish for longevity of the appearance. Internally we used extremely high quality parts and kept the signal path as clean as possible. Most sources that will be used with the PB3 will be single ended and in order to economize on size we have a single ended input but what we feel is a very good balanced or single ended output.
  
 I look forward to everyone's impressions of the PB3.


----------



## nmatheis

Thanks for joining us Paul - iBasso!


----------



## CJG888

Just two questions:

- will it drive DT770-250s properly?

- how do I rewire the Beyers to a 2.5mm TRRS plug?


----------



## MLTKSHHBT

Paul - iBasso"We also use a hard anodizing finish for longevity of the appearance."
I have no issue with the appearance but the two matted plates are easily scratched!
With the dx90 slipped in the silicone case, a soft sponge in between the player and pb3, and all this while only placed on my bed, scratches are still all over. Though it has nothing to do with the sound, aesthetically, it's unpleasant to look at. ibasso should look into the external build, not only the sound!


----------



## Paul - iBasso

mltkshhbt said:


> @Paul - iBasso"We also use a hard anodizing finish for longevity of the appearance."
> I have no issue with the appearance but the two matted plates are easily scratched!
> With the dx90 slipped in the silicone case, a soft sponge in between the player and pb3, and all this while only placed on my bed, scratches are still all over. Though it has nothing to do with the sound, aesthetically, it's unpleasant to look at. ibasso should look into the external build, not only the sound!


 

 Can you send me some images? I am not sure why it would be scratched and I don't doubt you. I have one here at the desk that has gotten rough treatment since I have to test a lot and the case is still like new so I would like to get to the bottom of this.


----------



## MLTKSHHBT

Paul - iBassoTo avoid further scratches I thought of wrapping it with shrink wrap with a cotton tape on top, before I stack the dx90 on it.


Now I removed the wrapper, cleaned and wiped the surface, what I can see is only fine marks(not noticeable in the photo) which before this I thought there were scratches, there were probably some line marks caused by moving the sponge between the player on top and the pb3 plate surface at the bottom,which can be wiped away, it could just be the characteristics of the material.









[/IMG]

From now on I'll use it without the wrap to see if it is scratch resistant.
I apologise for making assumption too soon before confirming it. And with this too you can appreciate how we treasure the gadgets that we own!


----------



## Paul - iBasso

mltkshhbt said:


> [attach]1799083[/attach]
> 
> From now on I'll use it without the wrap to see if it is scratch resistant.
> I apologise for making assumption too soon before confirming it. And with this too you can appreciate how we treasure the gadgets that we own![/quote]
> ...


----------



## MLTKSHHBT

paul - ibasso said:


> It is okay. I am glad there are no scratches. I am not saying it can't be scratched but it is very resistant to them. There is nothing wrong with protecting the surface. Part of the reason I am rough on what we make is because I want to see how well it holds up. How is the sound for you?


It sounds amazing! It takes my modded dx90 to another level, and still trying it out on balanced which is something new to me.


----------



## nmatheis

MLTKSHHBT: My Mojo gets similar scuff marks on it when stacked, but they wipe off easily.


----------



## MLTKSHHBT

nmatheis said:


> MLTKSHHBT: My Mojo gets similar scuff marks on it when stacked, but they wipe off easily.


Haha I'm too sensitive about marks that's why I over reacted on it!


----------



## nmatheis

mltkshhbt said:


> Haha I'm too sensitive about marks that's why I over reacted on it!




Yeah, I know what you mean. When I first saw scuff marks on my Mojo, I freaked out a bit. Then I wiped it off, and luckily the marks went away.


----------



## Isloo

Decided to order one of these and it arrived a couple of days ago. So far I am impressed. I have used it with my AK jr, iPod touch and Sony z3 together with my Mee P1's and Sony Mdr 1a. Surprisingly the best combination I have found so far has been PB3, iPod touch and mdr 1a's . My usual preferred combo is Z3 and p1's together with my Mojo. The PB 3 some how manages to tame the bass on the mdr 1's in a way the Mojo is unable to do and also in a way the oppo ha-2 is also unable to. Given how the P1's sound so good through the Mojo and Mdr 1's don't, I was expecting the same result. However, I am happy with the outcome as I will now be using the sony's a lot more.


----------



## Paul - iBasso

isloo said:


> Decided to order one of these and it arrived a couple of days ago. So far I am impressed. I have used it with my AK jr, iPod touch and Sony z3 together with my Mee P1's and Sony Mdr 1a. Surprisingly the best combination I have found so far has been PB3, iPod touch and mdr 1a's . My usual preferred combo is Z3 and p1's together with my Mojo. The PB 3 some how manages to tame the bass on the mdr 1's in a way the Mojo is unable to do and also in a way the oppo ha-2 is also unable to. Given how the P1's sound so good through the Mojo and Mdr 1's don't, I was expecting the same result. However, I am happy with the outcome as I will now be using the sony's a lot more.


 

 We designed the PB3 to work with all the frequencies. It is part of the circuit design we have developed. As the PB3 burns in you will hear even more improvements.


----------



## Isloo

paul - ibasso said:


> We designed the PB3 to work with all the frequencies. It is part of the circuit design we have developed. As the PB3 burns in you will hear even more improvements.




You've created a really good product. I especially like the slim design. Size wise, it fits perfectly with the iPod touch, which is also very thin.

I've only done about 40 hours so far and it already sounds fantastic. Looking forward to hearing the improvements. I hope to be able to get a balanced cable in the next couple of weeks, which may better suit the P1's.


----------



## Paul - iBasso

isloo said:


> You've created a really good product. I especially like the slim design. Size wise, it fits perfectly with the iPod touch, which is also very thin.
> 
> I've only done about 40 hours so far and it already sounds fantastic. Looking forward to hearing the improvements. I hope to be able to get a balanced cable in the next couple of weeks, which may better suit the P1's.


 

 And you haven't used it in balanced? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Enjoy the music. That is what this is all about.


----------



## nmatheis

paul - ibasso said:


> And you haven't used it in balanced?  Enjoy the music. That is what this is all about.




Just plugged in my Campfire Audio Nova with the Litz cable reterminated to 2.5mm balanced. Was switching back and forth between single-ended and balanced with a 2.5mm -> 3.5mm adapter. First thing to note is that I don't think I've mentioned it yet, but both the 2.5mm and 3.5mm jacks feel like the typical iBasso custom jacks. In other words, they're very high-quality with a nice snug fit. The difference between single-ended and balanced was immediately noticeable and brought a smile to my face. Wider soundstage with more separation, bass feels tighter and more defined, and highs feels a bit crisper. 

The only thing I would change so far is that (as with many amps), I wish the Low Gain setting was less aggressive so I could have more usable range on the volume potentiometer with more sensitive IEM. Again, that's a common wish of mine with both amps and DAPs. At least the volume knob turns smoothly, has good resistance, and is recessed, so you're not going to be turning it on accident. 

I loaned IT03 to some headfi buddies to try out. I can't wait to get it back, attach my balanced Litz cable, and try it out with the PB3. I think it's going to be a good match. 

Very nice job Paul - iBasso. I'm hoping more people will try this out!


----------



## Vaiet

SPOILER ALERT!
  
 I've received a sample unit for reviewing today and gotta say... looks stunning  And damn, it's so small  I've owned Fiio E12A and Aune B1 v2016 and it's like half the thickness and quite a lot less in width and lenght. Really, really impressive.
  
 What I have is my Pioneer XDP-100R as a source and... wait for it... iBasso IT03 with iBasso balanced cable and my custom 8-strand true hybrid (SE). Then there are UE Triple.Fi 10 with custom 8-strand copper balanced cable. There are Final Audio F4100 with full stock and... for a grand finale FLC8S with both stock SE and balanced cables but... I am waiting for custom silver balanced cable for testing purpose of my IT03 and F4100.
  
 If it's not a melomaniac heaven then I don't know what is 
  
 Gonna grab my coffee and let the eargasm begins  WOOHOO!


----------



## nmatheis

vaiet said:


> SPOILER ALERT!
> 
> I've received a sample unit for reviewing today and gotta say... looks stunning  And damn, it's so small  I've owned Fiio E12A and Aune B1 v2016 and it's like half the thickness and quite a lot less in width and lenght. Really, really impressive.
> 
> ...




Sweet, welcome to the club! 

Balanced out from PB3 sounds very good. Very nice improvement over single-ended :thumbsup_tone2:


----------



## Paul - iBasso

nmatheis said:


> Sweet, welcome to the club!
> 
> Balanced out from PB3 sounds very good. Very nice improvement over single-ended :thumbsup_tone2:


 
 We wanted a low profile high quality amp to go with anyone's choice of source. Hopefully the PB3 will meet these needs. Even the resistors are high quality types.


----------



## FunctionalDoc

I am new Head-Fi. I have a couple of questions.
  
 1. Has anyone every done a blinded study to see if a person can hear difference between a balanced out or no balanced out signal ?
  
 2. I thought from my reading that most  balanced amps have higher output in balanced mode  vs non balanced output? This amp is still 480mW in both modes. 
  
 3. I currently have a Cowon Plenue M2 and was looking for a nice match portable amp to give me more power to drive harder to drive headphones. The M2 says it has 2Vrms outuput at 1Ohm. I was wondering how is that out put power compared to the PB3? I want to move up in power . I am considering a less expensive option Fiio A5(129$)  which on paper looks like it has more power. 
  
 Is there a any articles with a formula or conversion calaculator to compare specs on amplfier outputs at various impedance ? 
  
 I have a pair of HIFIMAN HE 400I and a pair of Aeon Mr. Speakers on order which are lower ohmn and decent sound senstivity and can do a balanced cable setup. But I want more power for future purchases. 
  
 I want a nice size amp that will stack with my M2 which is great DAP and a balanced out  would be great , if it will add anything to quality of the sound. 
  
 Why are people are using a using a  straight connector when stacking a amp with a player vs right angle plug ?
  
 Thanks for your help to a newbie.
  
 Rick


----------



## Blackground

@nmatheis Any d14 --> pb3 impression??
  
 I have a d14 and would like to know if you've tried stacking the two. I am currently looking for a balanced amp, and happened to stumbled across this. I have a feeling that this would be the ideal portable rig for me. Plus the VE zen 2.0 balanced


----------



## nmatheis

blackground said:


> @nmatheis
> Any d14 --> pb3 impression??
> 
> I have a d14 and would like to know if you've tried stacking the two. I am currently looking for a balanced amp, and happened to stumbled across this. I have a feeling that this would be the ideal portable rig for me. Plus the VE zen 2.0 balanced




I haven't tried that. What are you thinking of for the source? Your phone?


----------



## Blackground

Yeah, at least for now. I mainly use tidal and my phone plays flac as well, so I don't really feel like I am missing much. If you have time to try that combo, and post some impressions that would be excellent!


----------



## Blackground

nmatheis said:


> I haven't tried that. What are you thinking of for the source? Your phone?


 
  
 Yeah, at least for now. I mainly use tidal and my phone plays flac as well, so I don't really feel like I am missing much. If you have time to try that combo, and post some impressions that would be excellent!


----------



## nmatheis

blackground said:


> Yeah, at least for now. I mainly use tidal and my phone plays flac as well, so I don't really feel like I am missing much. If you have time to try that combo, and post some impressions that would be excellent!




I'll try and do that for you soon...


----------



## davesouthafrica

Hi , total newb here. I want the advantage of slightly better imaging and sound stage gained from balanced amps. Would I get this from the iBasso PB3 Balanced AMP with 2.5mm Output , in the same way you get from XLR ..


----------



## nmatheis

davesouthafrica said:


> Hi , total newb here. I want the advantage of slightly better imaging and sound stage gained from balanced amps. Would I get this from the iBasso PB3 Balanced AMP with 2.5mm Output , in the same way you get from XLR ..




Yes, I think you will. PB3 balanced out has very good imaging, soundstage, and detail. The gain is a little aggressive for easy to drive IEM, though.


----------



## Isloo

davesouthafrica said:


> Hi , total newb here. I want the advantage of slightly better imaging and sound stage gained from balanced amps. Would I get this from the iBasso PB3 Balanced AMP with 2.5mm Output , in the same way you get from XLR ..




I agree with @nmatheis' comments.

I have been listening through the balanced out for a couple of weeks now. After some burn-in, the balanced out is a significant improvement over the single ended out. It has improved the sound of all of the sources I have used so far, including the mojo. As I hear things, mojo +PB3 is more enjoyable to listen to than just the mojo alone.


----------



## nmatheis

isloo said:


> I agree with @nmatheis' comments.
> 
> I have been listening through the balanced out for a couple of weeks now. After some burn-in,* the balanced out is a significant improvement over the single ended out*. It has improved the sound of all of the sources I have used so far, including the mojo. As I hear things, mojo +PB3 is more enjoyable to listen to than just the mojo alone.




I agree wholeheartedly with the bolded part above. PB3 balanced out is the way to go. Don't get PB3 for listening single-ended.


----------



## pr0b3r

I'll be joining the PB3 owners in a few days.  My Mockingbird is already flying home.  ^__^

 The 2.5mm balanced out will be mainly used.  The single-ended, only if needed.  I will probably stack it with my iPod 5g, Cayin i5, and xDuoo x10.  I'm excited to hear the pairings.


----------



## nmatheis

pr0b3r said:


> I'll be joining the PB3 owners in a few days.  My Mockingbird is already flying home.  ^__^
> 
> 
> The 2.5mm balanced out will be mainly used.  The single-ended, only if needed.  I will probably stack it with my iPod 5g, Cayin i5, and xDuoo x10.  I'm excited to hear the pairings.




Nice! Looking forward to hearing your thoughts...


----------



## Paul - iBasso

isloo said:


> I agree with @nmatheis' comments.
> 
> I have been listening through the balanced out for a couple of weeks now. After some burn-in, the balanced out is a significant improvement over the single ended out. It has improved the sound of all of the sources I have used so far, including the mojo. As I hear things, mojo +PB3 is more enjoyable to listen to than just the mojo alone.


 

 Our idea was to create a portable amp that would be as transparent as possible while recreating the dynamics and emotion of the music. It isn't always easy to do because when you amplify, distortions can be induced so everything has to be carefully planned. Then hundreds of hours of listening and tuning. And each time you make a change you have to wait for everything to settle or burn in. It takes time but worth it when the enjoyment of music can be increased.


----------



## pr0b3r

nmatheis said:


> Nice! Looking forward to hearing your thoughts...


 
  
 I will be able test and compare by hearing only, @nmatheis.  I'll try to compare the output of this amp to the balanced output of my Opus#1 and M1s.  Not really a pro in hearing and interpreting sound, but I'll try my best.
  
 Hey @Paul - iBasso, how many hours of burn in do you recommend for this amp?


----------



## Blackground

I think I may be an advocate for ibasso lol.. I just received the IT03 and am patiently waiting for my pb3 to arrive. I am very curious and excited to pair the balanced it03 with the d14 and pb3.
  
 ***Does any one have experience with either of these pairings (d14-->pb3, pb3-->it03(balanced))?***
  
 **Paul were there any intentions of having customers pair certain ibasso pieces together?**


----------



## nmatheis

blackground said:


> I think I may be an advocate for ibasso lol.. I just received the IT03 and am patiently waiting for my pb3 to arrive. I am very curious and excited to pair the balanced it03 with the d14 and pb3.
> 
> ***Does any one have experience with either of these pairings (d14-->pb3, pb3-->it03(balanced))?***
> 
> **Paul were there any intentions of having customers pair certain ibasso pieces together?**




What's your actual source? Your phone? A DAP?


----------



## Blackground

nmatheis said:


> What's your actual source? Your phone? A DAP?


 
  
 Currently I am switching between iPhone 5's and blackberry passport (tidal offline HIFI/Masters --> d14 for on the go but mainly use d14 with PC at the office. I also have lotoo pico on the way, however it doesn't have a line out as far as I know. I plan to use the pb3 on the go with my phone as the source, then pair with PC--> d14--> pb3 when at the office. 
  
 I would be interested in hearing experience with PC or dx90, as I am looking at that for my first "real" dap.


----------



## nmatheis

blackground said:


> Currently I am switching between iPhone 5's and blackberry passport (tidal offline HIFI/Masters --> d14 for on the go but mainly use d14 with PC at the office. I also have lotoo pico on the way, however it doesn't have a line out as far as I know. I plan to use the pb3 on the go with my phone as the source, then pair with PC--> d14--> pb3 when at the office.
> 
> I would be interested in hearing experience with PC or dx90, as I am looking at that for my first "real" dap.




Why DX90? Why not DX80? If you're sticking with iBasso DAP, then I think DX80 would give you a more complementary sound signature.


----------



## ballog

paul - ibasso said:


> Our idea was to create a portable amp that would be as transparent as possible while recreating the dynamics and emotion of the music. It isn't always easy to do because when you amplify, distortions can be induced so everything has to be carefully planned. Then hundreds of hours of listening and tuning. And each time you make a change you have to wait for everything to settle or burn in. It takes time but worth it when the enjoyment of music can be increased.


 
 Paul I want to stick with my old and faithful DX50 however I would want a more dynamic sound for my earbuds - do you think the DX50/PB3 combo would be worthwhile? Or should I upgrade my source instead (its either new dap or new amp - not both cause I cant afford)?


----------



## Paul - iBasso

ballog said:


> Paul I want to stick with my old and faithful DX50 however I would want a more dynamic sound for my earbuds - do you think the DX50/PB3 combo would be worthwhile? Or should I upgrade my source instead (its either new dap or new amp - not both cause I cant afford)?


 

 The PB3 will add to the dynamics and if you like the sound of the DX50 it will enhance what you are already hearing. To get the most out of the PB3 you would use it balanced.


----------



## Blackground

nmatheis said:


> Why DX90? Why not DX80? If you're sticking with iBasso DAP, then I think DX80 would give you a more complementary sound signature.




Sorry, dx80 is what I meant


----------



## nmatheis

blackground said:


> Sorry, dx80 is what I meant




Oh good. I wouldn't go for DX90 at this point, and DX80 sounds different enough vs PB3 that you can easily enjoy both on their own. DX80 for relaxing. PB3 for more analytical listening.


----------



## ballog

Thanks for the reply Paul. Just one more thing which I forgot to ask - I find the sub-bass of the DX50 a bit weak. Will the PB3 improve on that?


----------



## hakuzen

I had to choose if getting a DX90 (discontinued) vs DX80 last year; chose DX90 and I don't regret of it; love its analytical transparent response, and love the huge autonomy (by carrying spare full charged s3 batteries).
  
 We could know the answer of many of the questions posted here, if we could see the frequency response of PB3 while amplifying a flat extended source, like DX90 for example; unloaded, and loaded with low impedance and high sensitive IEMs, like IT03 for example. Then, we could know the transparency level of PB3.
 Other parameters, like output impedance (although I guess it's under 1 ohm, like every iBasso source), and output power (THD <1%) in single end and balanced would be important, too.
 The lack of this info is the only thing stopping me to purchase it; I need a very transparent (flat and extended) amplifier to be used with sensitive multi balanced armature IEMs, like IT03.


----------



## ballog

Guys I'm facing 2 case scenarios - I use both my DX50 and android phone for listening to music and I want better sound. Which would have better sound quality (a) DX50/PB3 (thru LO) and Phone/PB3 (thru HO) or (b) DX50/D14 (thru SPIF) and Phone/D14 (thru USB) - given also I don't mind to reterminate all my earbuds to 2.5mm to benefit the PB3 balanced output. The PB3 is $199 and D14 is $229 - so I will not consider price a factor (portability also is not an issue - home use only). I know i'm asking for a lot here but your help will be most appreciated since i'm close to pulling the plug (it would be my birthday present for myself at the end of this month) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## hakuzen

Quote:


ballog said:


> Guys I'm facing 2 case scenarios - I use both my DX50 and android phone for listening to music and I want better sound. Which would have better sound quality (a) DX50/PB3 (thru LO) and Phone/PB3 (thru HO) or (b) DX50/D14 (thru SPIF) and Phone/D14 (thru USB) - given also I don't mind to reterminate all my earbuds to 2.5mm to benefit the PB3 balanced output. The PB3 is $199 and D14 is $229 - so I will not consider price a factor (portability also is not an issue - home use only). I know i'm asking for a lot here but your help will be most appreciated since i'm close to pulling the plug (it would be my birthday present for myself at the end of this month)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 first, you have to determine how many elements you really need.
  
 using your smartphone:
 1- if your smartphone HO is not flat and extended (unloaded), or its noise is huge, an amplifier won't help you; you'll need to override the HO by using an OTG USB DAC, like D14.
 2- if not, but your smartphone HO output impedance is high compared to the impedance of the phones you plan to use (let's say higher than phones impedance / 8) or it isn't constant along the frequencies spectrum, or it uses small output coupling capacitors, or its output power is not enough to drive your phones conveniently, then the USB DAC of the D14 solution is right, but using an amplifier (like PB3 or D14 as amplifier) over HO instead, also improves the sound quality.
 3- if none of the above conditions, you can use your smartphone by its own.
  
 using your DX50 as source:
 1- DX50's HO has an output impedance of 2.5 ohms at 1KHz (and rises up to 5.8 ohms at 40Hz), while the output impedance of PB3 or D14's HO is lower than 1 ohm; the frequency response when using low impedance (16 ohms, for instance) or balanced armature phones will be better (flatter) from D14 and from PB3 (I guess).
 2- i also guess that sound is more refined (less distortion and noise) in D14 and PB3 than in DX50.
 3- maximum power output is about 3 times in D14 and PB3 than in DX50; if your phones have high impedance / low sensitivity, maybe DX50 can not feed them properly.
  
 so attaching D14 (through SPDIF or analog LO) or PB3 (through LO) will improve sound quality surely, specially if using the mentioned above phones.
 in the case of using DX50 with D14 through SPDIF, you also override the WM8740 DAC (besides of amplification stage) of the DX50, and use the more analytic and refined ES9018 DAC and amplification of the D14.
  
 anyway, if your phones quality are not in consonance with these sources, the improvement won't be noticed so much.
  
 resuming, D14 solution is more versatile than PB3, because of its DAC, but PB3 is more portable (thinner), its battery will last longer (than D14 when used in DAC mode), and has balanced output (however, i guess the benefits of this are not so big compared to all the benefits mentioned above: not confirmed yet, but i think the maximum power of PB3 -480mW at 32 ohms- is achieved while using the balanced output, and D14 is told to give 400mW at 32 ohms; maybe you get some more soundstage from balanced, maybe a bit less noise, i don't know, because i don't own it yet, nmatheis can compare D14 and PB3 sound quality).


----------



## nmatheis

I can indeed compare D14 and PB3 at some point. What I can say right now is that I do quite like D14 output. The thing that comes to mind when listening to it is a more refined DX90 type sound. D14 is also easier to use with IEM because it has a less aggressive volume curve. I already mentioned to Paul that my wish with PB3 is that the volume curve was less aggressive to make it easier to use with IEM. 

Abby D14 vs PB3 comparison will have to wait, though. I'm headed out of country tomorrow and won't be back until the 19th. So if you're still interested in the comparison at that point, please refresh my memory with a new post on the thread here and I'll get to it when I'm back in the groove after my trip.


----------



## ballog

hakuzen said:


> Quote:
> 
> first, you have to determine how many elements you really need.
> 
> ...



Thanks hakuzen for that detailed feedback and explanations. I will need to consider all the points you raised. For the time being my best earbuds are Seahf 150 ohms but i will be upgrading to 500 or 600 ohm TOTL buds very soon. For the time being i'm leaning towards the PB3 cause from reviews i've just read it seems the D14 would be too analytical for me - i normally would prefer a more musical signature even if its less accurate. Besides i do sometime amp my phone and the DX50 to good result. Thanks again for your input.


----------



## nmatheis

Hmm... Like I said, I haven't listened to D14 vs PB3 back to back yet but I'd be surprised if D14 is more analytical vs PB3. Now I'm even more curious to give them both a fresh listen...


----------



## hakuzen

ballog said:


> Thanks hakuzen for that detailed feedback and explanations. I will need to consider all the points you raised. For the time being my best earbuds are Seahf 150 ohms but i will be upgrading to 500 or 600 ohm TOTL buds very soon. For the time being i'm leaning towards the PB3 cause from reviews i've just read it seems the D14 would be too analytical for me - i normally would prefer a more musical signature even if its less accurate. Besides i do sometime amp my phone and the DX50 to good result. Thanks again for your input.


 
 Then, your problem will not be related to low impedance / sensitive IEMs, nor to source's output impedance.
 With this info, high impedance / low sensitive phones and preference to warm "musical" signature (i.e. WM7840 preference over ES9018), your main need is power (neither your smartphone nor your DX50 will provide enough power).
  
 iBasso PB3 provides some more power than D14 (if Paul confirms it can get up to 480mW in single mode for 32 ohms, the difference will be quite higher); near 4Vrms for 32 ohms is great for a battery fed portable amplifier. Besides, as nmatheis has reported, even low gain is in the high/aggressive power side.
 You can use it with your smartphone via HO, and with your DX50 via LO, getting controlled power but keeping the warm signature of your sources.
 If you need an USB DAC in the future, you won't need to get one with high power amplification, because you were able to amplify it by using PB3.
  


nmatheis said:


> I can indeed compare D14 and PB3 at some point. What I can say right now is that I do quite like D14 output. The thing that comes to mind when listening to it is a more refined DX90 type sound. D14 is also easier to use with IEM because it has a less aggressive volume curve. I already mentioned to Paul that my wish with PB3 is that the volume curve was less aggressive to make it easier to use with IEM.
> 
> Abby D14 vs PB3 comparison will have to wait, though. I'm headed out of country tomorrow and won't be back until the 19th. So if you're still interested in the comparison at that point, please refresh my memory with a new post on the thread here and I'll get to it when I'm back in the groove after my trip.


 
 Thanks! Don't worry, never in a hurry.
 If you could check frequency response of FiiO X7 (USB DAC, easier) + PB3, using RMAA when you get time, unloaded, and loaded with low impedance / sensitive multi-BA IEM, plus hiss (ear perception), you'd make my day, week, and months! It's the only I need to know in order to push the trigger.


----------



## hakuzen

nmatheis said:


> Hmm... Like I said, I haven't listened to D14 vs PB3 back to back yet but I'd be surprised if D14 is more analytical vs PB3. Now I'm even more curious to give them both a fresh listen...


 

 D14 is not as analytical than DX90, even equipping same type of DAC. So its amplification stage can add some warmth.


----------



## pr0b3r

Got mine today. Need more time to burn and observe.


----------



## nmatheis

pr0b3r said:


> Got mine today. Need more time to burn and observe.




Welcome to the club!


----------



## WhiskeyJacks

@Paul - iBasso  
  
 When creating the Pb3 did you have in your plans and marketing the idea of it being a direct upgrade for soomething like my PB2? I used the PB2 with both my sensitive IEM via Single ended and my harder to drive ZMF Omni via the balanced out. I absolutely would argue that the PB2 is one of the best amps I have used for portable or transportable for 500$ or less, and I have used quite a few. Granted this is just my opinion and my ears, but I was wondering if you felt like you have made strides to improve on it's sound with the PB3? or completely different bird


----------



## zilch0md

Has anybody found any photos showing the interior of the PB3?  
  
 I've searched long and hard, but can't find anything.


----------



## pr0b3r

zilch0md said:


> Has anybody found any photos showing the interior of the PB3?
> 
> I've searched long and hard, but can't find anything.


 
  
 There's one I saw from the iBasso Audio FB page but not close up.


----------



## pr0b3r

Did a quick listen and comparison on both iPod 5g + PB3 vs AUNE M1s. Nothing too critical though, just listened to a few songs. I find them a bit similar apart from some things. On initial listen, the M1s has darker background, a bit more pronounced vocals and slightly more bass quantity (still not bassy), but everything else almost the same. I used my IT03 here. This impression might change maybe when I get more listening time. I'm also planning to have my ipod modded. Will try to give another impression after.


----------



## Isloo

pr0b3r said:


> Did a quick listen and comparison on both iPod 5g + PB3 vs AUNE M1s. Nothing too critical though, just listened to a few songs. I find them a bit similar apart from some things. On initial listen, the M1s has darker background, a bit more pronounced vocals and slightly more bass quantity (still not bassy), but everything else almost the same. I used my IT03 here. This impression might change maybe when I get more listening time. I'm also planning to have my ipod modded. Will try to give another impression after.




You will probably find the sound changes a fair bit over time. I found it took a good couple of hundred of hours before the sound settled in. I hear the PB3 as being neutral and transparent, bringing out the best of the source used.

I have never heard the M1s, but I have used the PB3 with an IPod 6th gen, A&K Jr, Z3 and Mojo. I find it works particularly well with the Mojo to the extent that I now only very rarely listen to the Mojo without the PB3.


----------



## pr0b3r

isloo said:


> You will probably find the sound changes a fair bit over time. I found it took a good couple of hundred of hours before the sound settled in. I hear the PB3 as being neutral and transparent, bringing out the best of the source used.
> 
> I have never heard the M1s, but I have used the PB3 with an IPod 6th gen, A&K Jr, Z3 and Mojo. I find it works particularly well with the Mojo to the extent that I now only very rarely listen to the Mojo without the PB3.


 
  
 I have the Mojo as well.  I will try that later this week.  Good that you mentioned, thanks!

 I find the iPod very slightly darker than the M1s sound (in balanced), but they're not really dark sounding so don't expect them to be when you try.  The M1s sounds close to neutral for me and also transparent, giving justice to whatever gear you pair it with.
  
 I wanted to burn in the amp but not sure if it's the same way as burning in IEMs and HPs.  I'll just leave it on playing, connected to any DAP available.


----------



## Isloo

pr0b3r said:


> I have the Mojo as well.  I will try that later this week.  Good that you mentioned, thanks!
> 
> 
> I find the iPod very slightly darker than the M1s sound (in balanced), but they're not really dark sounding so don't expect them to be when you try.  The M1s sounds close to neutral for me and also transparent, giving justice to whatever gear you pair it with.
> ...




I don't know if there is any set way to burn in. I just left mine connected to a dap and headphones at normal listening volume, and left it constantly playing for a few days. I didn't seem to run into any issues with playing and charging at the same time.


----------



## pr0b3r

isloo said:


> I don't know if there is any set way to burn in. I just left mine connected to a dap and headphones at normal listening volume, and left it constantly playing for a few days. I didn't seem to run into any issues with playing and charging at the same time.


 
  
 I made it my habit not to use most of my gadgets while charging to preserve the battery life, even though the manufacturer tells me it is safe to do so.  Just me.
  
 The amp doesn't take too long to charge so I can just recharge it again after when battery is low.  By the way, I noticed that the blue light just flashes when there's not enough battery.  Is this normal?  It didn't come with a manual since it's pretty easy to use, I'm just familiarizing with it still.


----------



## Isloo

pr0b3r said:


> I made it my habit not to use most of my gadgets while charging to preserve the battery life, even though the manufacturer tells me it is safe to do so.  Just me.
> 
> The amp doesn't take too long to charge so I can just recharge it again after when battery is low.  By the way,I noticed that the blue light just flashes when there's not enough battery.  Is this normal?  It didn't come with a manual since it's pretty easy to use, I'm just familiarizing with it still.




That's probably a sensible approach. Because it charges quickly, I normally charge it after 8-10 hours of use, so have never seen the low battery flashing light. Sorry, I can't help.


----------



## pr0b3r

isloo said:


> That's probably a sensible approach. Because it charges quickly, I normally charge it after 8-10 hours of use, so have never seen the low battery flashing light. Sorry, I can't help.


 
  
 Sure, no worries.  I noticed it doing so but then there was no sound coming from the IEM connected to it.  So it's like it stopped processing the signal then showing the flashing blue light.


----------



## zilch0md

pr0b3r said:


> There's one I saw from the iBasso Audio FB page but not close up.


 
  
 Thanks for that photo.  It's the first I've seen, but there doesn't seem to be much to look at.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  




  
 There doesn't seem to be enough height for DIP8 sockets, so we probably won't be rolling opamps, as with the PB2.  Some soldering would be required.


----------



## snellemin

zilch0md said:


> Thanks for that photo.  It's the first I've seen, but there doesn't seem to be much to look at.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Yea, I need to see the other side of the board.  The PB2 is a beast and the P5 to me isn't a upgrade to the PB2 at all.  The PB3 looks like it would compete with the likes of the Fiio E12A, which you can Opamp roll.  I'm just wondering how deep I could go in the fast subbass region with that supercap in the PB3?


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut

Well, after trying to determine which portable amp to get, the Cayin C5 or the Aune B1, I bought the PB3 instead; I don't know how that happened.. I think that build quality and battery seduced me


----------



## pr0b3r

lost cosmonaut said:


> Well, after trying to determine which portable amp to get, the Cayin C5 or the Aune B1, I bought the PB3 instead; I don't know how that happened.. I think that build quality and battery seduced me


 
  
 Apart from the balanced out, the looks and build also got me into getting this.


----------



## natto

lost cosmonaut said:


> Well, after trying to determine which portable amp to get, the Cayin C5 or the Aune B1, I bought the PB3 instead; I don't know how that happened.. I think that build quality and battery seduced me




I still consider those amp also, could you share your impressions?


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut

pr0b3r said:


> Apart from the balanced out, the looks and build also got me into getting this.


 
  
 Balanced out, too... plus I have the DX80.. thought I'd remain loyal to the Ibasso brand. I've not been disappointed yet. 
  


natto said:


> I still consider those amp also, could you share your impressions?


 
  
 I've never heard either one. From my understanding, the B1 has a very short battery life and some quality issues, namely with the loose, poorly placed plastic switches and the large plastic volume pot on top. The C5, I've read, is powerful, has great soundstage, but there is noticeable hiss, at least with sensitive IEMs and HFs (I have Meze 99s, that might pick up hiss) and that there's a channel imbalance at lower volumes. Plus, the plastics are a bit chintzy, especially with that cap on top.


----------



## karloil

Hhmmm, keen on this amp too. I was looking for a balanced amp with 2.5mm output (as most of my cables have 2.5mm plugs)

Anyone knows why it's only being sold at Penon and not in Ibasso's website itself?


----------



## nmatheis

Today's rig. PB3 balanced out brings out the best in warm/dark IEM/headphones. Makes them sound more neutral and brings out details but otherwise heard. Nice!


----------



## Dsnuts

Any report on how this amp does with the Fiio X5iii??


----------



## Makiah S

soo how does the PB3 compare to the LME 49XXX dummy Buffer Driven PB2 that many of us still rave about?


----------



## chaotic_angel

dsnuts said:


> Any report on how this amp does with the Fiio X5iii??


 
 Bump this question up.. same X5iii user here.
  
@nmatheis how the highs and details on balance out, does it have sparkles and revealing?


----------



## Dsnuts

The only decent review I have seen for this is here. http://headfonics.com/2017/03/the-pb3-mockingbird-by-ibasso/.
  
 Don't know if the fellas that bought it here on headfi are not stoked about it or what it is but this amp seems to be getting zero attention.
  
 At least Marcus here on the review rates it higher than the A5 amp.  I was willing to find out but there was too good of a deal on a IDSD black label for me to pass up so I had to pass on the PB3.


----------



## pr0b3r

dsnuts said:


> The only decent review I have seen for this is here. http://headfonics.com/2017/03/the-pb3-mockingbird-by-ibasso/.
> 
> Don't know if the fellas that bought it here on headfi are not stoked about it or what it is but this amp seems to be getting zero attention.
> 
> At least Marcus here on the review rates it higher than the A5 amp.  I was willing to find out but there was too good of a deal on a IDSD black label for me to pass up so I had to pass on the PB3.


 
  
 The iDSD BL, I wish I have it too.  But that's an entirely different path compared to the PB3 which is a balanced amp.  The BL doesn't have balanced but full of other features that the PB3 doesn't have.  I'm happy with my PB3 and as for the sound, I don't hear much coloration from it.  The power is definitely there and the balanced feature is doing what it's supposed to.  Now I can use my i5 and iPod video with my balanced IT03.  I'm happy with that.  Whichever you choose, I'm sure it you won't miss out a lot, and just get completely different features.


----------



## Dsnuts

Balanced out of the X5iii is good but not great. My Pono is better sounding from the balanced end. Was thinking of getting the PB3 for stacking with the X5iii for use with my Z5. Still might consider the PB3.
  
 As per the BL. Ya that is something I have always wanted. Recent sale on it was too good of a deal not to buy. Can't wait to try it out with my X5iii.


----------



## pr0b3r

dsnuts said:


> Balanced out of the X5iii is good but not great. My Pono is better sounding from the balanced end. Was thinking of getting the PB3 for stacking with the X5iii for use with my Z5. Still might consider the PB3.
> 
> As per the BL. Ya that is something I have always wanted. Recent sale on it was too good of a deal not to buy. Can't wait to try it out with my X5iii.


 
  
 May I know what's wrong with the X5iii balanced out?  The PB3 will probably sound different as they implemented it differently compared to traditional balanced amplifications.  Not sure how on the X5iii.  I will try to compare them when I get the chance. 
  
 I tried the original version of the micro iDSD and I was impressed.  I could only imagine the same and way more on the BL.
  
 By the way, the Aune M1s balanced sounds great.  Really dark background, transparent sounding, and decent enough soundstage upgrade compared to its SE output.  Just mentioning since were on the balanced topic.


----------



## karloil

Just ordered the PB3. Looking forward to hearing it. Hopefully it's as neutral as it gets...


----------



## Dsnuts

pr0b3r said:


> May I know what's wrong with the X5iii balanced out?  The PB3 will probably sound different as they implemented it differently compared to traditional balanced amplifications.  Not sure how on the X5iii.  I will try to compare them when I get the chance.
> 
> I tried the original version of the micro iDSD and I was impressed.  I could only imagine the same and way more on the BL.
> 
> By the way, the Aune M1s balanced sounds great.  Really dark background, transparent sounding, and decent enough soundstage upgrade compared to its SE output.  Just mentioning since were on the balanced topic.


 

 Fiio made balanced out weaker than the single end when in balanced. Have to use high gain in balanced for enough juice it seems.  It has a different sound vs my Pono in balanced stage is not as wide similar in depth. It sounds nice but not the crazy immersive sound the Pono does with my Z5 in balanced. 
  
 It seems the single end was more thought out vs the balanced end on the X5iii. So I was hoping the PB3 will add the necessary oomph I was looking for in balanced mode for my Z5.
  
 Ya the crazy thing is I can get an M1S for $50 more. Lol.


----------



## nmatheis

chaotic_angel said:


> Bump this question up.. same X5iii user here.
> 
> @nmatheis
> how the highs and details on balance out, does it have sparkles and revealing?




Yes, good detail retrieval and sparkle. Scuba energetic. An especially good pairing with warmer/darker headphones or IEM IMHO. As I mentioned earlier, it's quite powerful even on low gain which means you have to be careful with the volume knob. A variable line out would be good to have if you're pairing PB3 with IEM.


----------



## nmatheis

I layered to Cayin i5 -> PB3 -> ALO Litz balanced cable -> TFZ B2M recently. Really brought some energy to the otherwise dark B2M!

It's also very nice paired with AQ Nighthawks with my VE balanced cable...


----------



## qsk78

I have an issue with driving some power hungry IEMs with my DAC/Amp Vantam CLM which has 80 mW per channel only.
 Was looking around to find a proper balanced amplifier but not many portable amps with 2.5 mm output exist on the market. There is one in Japan but very very expensive.
 This PB3 is another one and it is very affordable in comparison.  
 Any idea on how this amp matches with Burr-Brown DACs? 
  
  (_One more psychological_ _concern here is to connect a $1450 Vantam CLM to the amplifier of $200._




_)_


----------



## shuto77

How are people liking this amp? I'm very close to pulling the trigger on one to use with my iBasso IT03 and E-MU Teaks, fed by a Meridian Explorer2 or my LGV10.
  
 I'm just hesitant to start dropping more money for balanced cables.

 How much better does this amp sound in balanced mode? I know balanced ranges from "much better" to "slightly worse," depending on the implementation. I'm new to the balanced amp game, if you couldn't tell.


----------



## nmatheis

shuto77 said:


> How are people liking this amp? I'm very close to pulling the trigger on one to use with my iBasso IT03 and E-MU Teaks, fed by a Meridian Explorer2 or my LGV10.
> 
> I'm just hesitant to start dropping more money for balanced cables.
> 
> ...




I can see using it with IT03, but the EMU I've heard have pretty forward treble for my tastes. PB3 seems to bring the treble forward, so I think PB3 + EMU would be to bright / hot for me. Perhaps your EMU are smoother than those I've heard of you prefer brighter sound, though...


----------



## chaotic_angel

nmatheis said:


> Yes, good detail retrieval and sparkle. Scuba energetic. An especially good pairing with warmer/darker headphones or IEM IMHO. As I mentioned earlier, it's quite powerful even on low gain which means you have to be careful with the volume knob. A variable line out would be good to have if you're pairing PB3 with IEM.


 
 Wonderful, need to audition this gem asap


----------



## karloil

Haven't seen it yet but has anyone used the PB3 with the Mojo? I'm patiently waiting for mine


----------



## shuto77

nmatheis said:


> I can see using it with IT03, but the EMU I've heard have pretty forward treble for my tastes. PB3 seems to bring the treble forward, so I think PB3 + EMU would be to bright / hot for me. Perhaps your EMU are smoother than those I've heard of you prefer brighter sound, though...




Interesting, that's the biggest reason I sold my Jotunheim... Too hot with brighter headphones.


----------



## shuto77

I know these are hard to find at the moment, but I know an authorized supplier based in the US. PM me for details. 

I wouldn't stand to gain here, just trying to help everyone out.


----------



## shuto77

nmatheis said:


> I can see using it with IT03, but the EMU I've heard have pretty forward treble for my tastes. PB3 seems to bring the treble forward, so I think PB3 + EMU would be to bright / hot for me. Perhaps your EMU are smoother than those I've heard of you prefer brighter sound, though...


 

 Have you by chance heard the iBasso D-Zero MK2 and can compare? I'm not concerned with the D-Zero for its DAC, just its amp.


----------



## pr0b3r

karloil said:


> Haven't seen it yet but has anyone used the PB3 with the Mojo? I'm patiently waiting for mine


 
  
 Now that you mentioned it, I'll try this pairing later.


----------



## karloil

pr0b3r said:


> Now that you mentioned it, I'll try this pairing later.




Really excited to try this out too when my unit arrives


----------



## Paul - iBasso

We worked to keep the signal path as short as possible on the PB3 to make it as clean for the signal as possible. The all metal case and good sized battery adds up to a solid amp that we hope everyone will enjoy. It is all about the music.


----------



## shuto77

paul - ibasso said:


> We worked to keep the signal path as short as possible on the PB3 to make it as clean for the signal as possible. The all metal case and good sized battery adds up to a solid amp that we hope everyone will enjoy. It is all about the music.


 
  
 Hi Paul--

 Great work on the IT03, I'm a huge fan!
  
 Question for you: How would you compare the new PB3 to the D-Zero MK2's amp section? I'd be driving an IT03, an E-MU Teak and a ZMF Ori. Someone here noted that the PB3 can be a bit bright.

 Thanks!


----------



## Isloo

karloil said:


> Haven't seen it yet but has anyone used the PB3 with the Mojo? I'm patiently waiting for mine




In my experience the PB3 in balanced mode brings out the best of the source used, including the Mojo. To me, the Mojo sounds better paired with the PB3 than does on its own. 

I know people regularly state that the Mojo doesn't have an amp section and this is to increase transparency, however, from my listening experience, Mojo benefits from being connected to a good amp.


----------



## nmatheis

shuto77 said:


> Have you by chance heard the iBasso D-Zero MK2 and can compare? I'm not concerned with the D-Zero for its DAC, just its amp.




Nope, I haven't heard D-Zero Mk2


----------



## karloil

isloo said:


> In my experience the PB3 in balanced mode brings out the best of the source used, including the Mojo. To me, the Mojo sounds better paired with the PB3 than does on its own.
> 
> I know people regularly state that the Mojo doesn't have an amp section and this is to increase transparency, however, from my listening experience, Mojo benefits from being connected to a good amp.




Ahhh this is so nice to hear  Now i really can't wait for my PB3 to arrive


----------



## bluesnote

Hi guys.

Quick question about PB3's power and driving capability.

Is the 480mW ratings at which impedance of the IEM/headphone?

Do you think this will drive 300Ohm headphone smoothly? Say HD800s?

And do you think pairing this up with IBasso DX200 will be good for headphone driving?

Thanks.


----------



## karloil

bluesnote said:


> And do you think pairing this up with IBasso DX200 will be good for headphone driving?
> 
> Thanks.




What IEM/s, Cans are you using? The DX200 already have Balanced port right? Why still get a PB3? (Just a question)


----------



## bluesnote

karloil said:


> What IEM/s, Cans are you using? The DX200 already have Balanced port right? Why still get a PB3? (Just a question)





Yes correct.

I am using a HD800s. I use it with Audient id22 and id14 music interfaces single ended and drives great. 

I am currently waiting for xlr4pin to 2.5mm adapter so I can connect it to DX200.

I tried lately the HDVD800 amp from Sennheiser and HD800s sounds fuller and more powerful.

So I think a powerful amp externally and balanced, could drive HD800s fuller and more powerful too.


----------



## karloil

bluesnote said:


> Yes correct.
> 
> I am using a HD800s. I use it with Audient id22 and id14 music interfaces single ended and drives great.
> 
> ...




Got it. I don't own the HD800s and my PB3 is just on its way. Other people are in a better position to answer your inquiry.


----------



## zilch0md

bluesnote said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> Quick question about PB3's power and driving capability.
> 
> ...


 
  
*That's a great question, bluesnote.*  
  
 I'm always _very_ annoyed, _to the point of not wanting to do business with a manufacturer_, when they give power specs without stipulating _the load_ at which it was measured and whether or not the spec is _per channel_.
  
 We've only been told it _peaks_ at 480mW.  No load and no indication of whether that's the total output or the output per channel.  _*In other words, iBasso is intentionally insulting our intelligence with a worthless number!*_
  
 Until iBasso _gets real _and provides _the load_ into which the PB3 can _peak_ at 480mW, _*we will remain insulted with an expectation that we should assume the PB3 puts out* *a total of* _*480 mW into 16 Ohms (?) or about 346 mW rms (about 72% of peak) into 16 Ohms, total, which would be 172.8 mW rms per channel into 16 Ohms.  *
  
_And I'm being generous to assume a load of 16 Ohms.  For all we know, it was measured into a 4-Ohm load or even a 1-Ohm load, though not likely.  But really, who knows?  _


----------



## dbaker1981

So in your guys opinion if you have a DX200 would this be a good addition or mainly redundant?


----------



## dbaker1981

And where could I get one of these in the US other than eBay.


----------



## shuto77

dbaker1981 said:


> And where could I get one of these in the US other than eBay.


 
  
 PM'd with my contact.


----------



## hakuzen

zilch0md said:


> *That's a great question, bluesnote.*
> 
> I'm always _very_ annoyed, _to the point of not wanting to do business with a manufacturer_, when they give power specs without stipulating _the load_ at which it was measured and whether or not the spec is _per channel_.
> 
> ...


 

 and we don't know if those 480mW (unknown load, I guess it's 32 ohms, per channel) are achieved through the balanced or the single-end output, without clipping nor distortion >1%.
  
 we don't know the output impedance ("low"), we even don't know if that super-cap is an output coupling cap or what.
  
 obscurantism doesn't help to make decisions; well, it does: it helps to avoid purchasing; i'm not going to make a blind $200 purchase.


----------



## karloil

WoW! that's a lot to consider! good thing i'm just a hobbyist 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
@bluesnote
  
 I was replying on my mobile earlier, now on my pc, just saw that you're also in SG. We can meet-up for you to try the PB3 with your HD800s if you want...


----------



## pr0b3r

karloil said:


> WoW! that's a lot to consider! good thing i'm just a hobbyist


 
  
 I was also relieved I'm not a hardcore audiophile.


----------



## Paul - iBasso

A list of specs for the PB3:
  
Specifications:
 
Power Source：Built-in Rechargeable 3.8V/2500mAH Li-Polymer Battery
 
Frequency Response:    BAL Out:   10 Hz - 80 KHz  -0.1dB 
                                       UNBAL Out: 10 Hz - 50 KHz  -0.1dB
 
Signal to Noise Ratio：BAL Out:   -120dB (THD+N < 0.1%, 64Ω load)
                                     UNBAL Out: -120dB (THD+N < 0.1%, 32Ω load)
   
Output power：  BAL Out:   Up to 480mW @64Ω(THD+N<0.1%);660mW @64Ω(THD+N<10%)
                           UNBAL Out: Up to 240mW @32Ω(THD+N 0.1%);330mW @32Ω(THD+N<10%)
 
Gain:      +4.45dB/ +9dB (Balanced Output)
               -1.45dB/ +3.15dB (Unbalanced Output)
 
Battery Life: >15 Hours 
 
Battery Charge Time: 2.5 Hours
 
Recommended Headphone Impedance:  Balanced Output:   8 - 600Ω      
                                                                Unbalanced Output: 8 - 200Ω  
 
 
Features:
 
Up to 480mW output power
BTL architecture with patented balanced amplification circuit.
OPAMP+BUFFER design, ensures high current and high power output.
2.5mm balanced output and 3.5mm single ended output.
More than 15 hours play time. 
ALPS potentiometer.
Power supply utilizing SuperCap
Slim design with full C&C engraved aluminum housing.
2500mAh rechargeable battery. 
2-Setting gain switch


----------



## hakuzen

paul - ibasso said:


> A list of specs for the PB3:


 
 Thank you, Paul!!
  
 It would be nice to know output impedance as well (at 1KHz, at least, but also desirable at 60Hz, for example).
 Less important, op-amp and buffer used.


----------



## bluesnote

zilch0md said:


> *That's a great question, bluesnote.*
> 
> I'm always _very_ annoyed, _to the point of not wanting to do business with a manufacturer_, when they give power specs without stipulating _the load_ at which it was measured and whether or not the spec is _per channel_.
> 
> ...


 
  
  


hakuzen said:


> and we don't know if those 480mW (unknown load, I guess it's 32 ohms, per channel) are achieved through the balanced or the single-end output, without clipping nor distortion >1%.
> 
> we don't know the output impedance ("low"), we even don't know if that super-cap is an output coupling cap or what.
> 
> obscurantism doesn't help to make decisions; well, it does: it helps to avoid purchasing; i'm not going to make a blind $200 purchase.


 
  
  
 I agree to both of you!
  
 Good thing @KK-android has provided the box info that no website has shown this very important information.
  
 See here:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/791531/dx200-details-features-and-specifications-1st-page-with-wifi-and-bluetooth-interchangeable-amps/5655#post_13405282
  
  
 Thanks @Paul - iBasso for providing it recently here as well.


----------



## bluesnote

karloil said:


> WoW! that's a lot to consider! good thing i'm just a hobbyist
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 surething man! I will message you til my xlr4pin to 2.5 comes to try it. Thanks so much for offering!


----------



## karloil

bluesnote said:


> surething man! I will message you til my xlr4pin to 2.5 comes to try it. Thanks so much for offering!




Sure, just let me know. The amp is on its way and hopefully i get it by tomorrow. We can maybe meet at Zeppelin were its quite enough for you to audition :thumbsup_tone1:


----------



## karloil

Got to audition this amp for a few minutes - literally! 

Although i was only using SE as i don't have my BL cables with me - tonality is a 'more in your face' type and bass has more impact. I was using a Forsteni with Mojo.

I'm excited for mine to arrive and really give this amp a proper listen 

bluesnote

It was nice meeting you man! Great chat and hope to be part of your future audio poison k_hand_tone1:


----------



## bluesnote

karloil said:


> Got to audition this amp for a few minutes - literally!
> 
> Although i was only using SE as i don't have my BL cables with me - tonality is a 'more in your face' type and bass has more impact. I was using a Forsteni with Mojo.
> 
> ...


 
 thanks as well and nice to meet you bro @karloil !!!
  
 yes audio poison and wallet burner. hehehe wonderful chat that is! til next time bro! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
  
 for the PB3, as for me... personally, yes it drives the HD800s with a very little margin apart from the balanced out of DX200.
  
 my audio interface Audient ID22 still drives it fully, below is the specs link see Headphones output 5&6, if you are keen to know... (interesting also is it has Burr Brown DACs)
  
 https://audient.com/products/audio-interfaces/id22/tech-specs/
  
  
 there are some various suggestions more powerful but are single-ended............. yet PB3 remains at its glory being balanced with subtle amount of power.


----------



## zilch0md

paul - ibasso said:


> A list of specs for the PB3:
> 
> Specifications:
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks for these specs, Paul, such as they are.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 If these specs are "per channel," I find them to be pretty impressive, but *it's really strange that balanced output has been spec'd for a 64-Ohm*_* load, with unbalan*_*ced output spec'd for a** 32-Ohm load.*
  
 This makes it pretty hard to compare balanced output to unbalanced output.
  
 We can't really assume that balanced output would be *twice* 480mW into a 32-Ohm load, but it would be significantly greater than 480mW.
  
 Similarly, we can't assume that unbalanced output would be *half of* 240mW into a 64-Ohm load, but it would be significantly less than 240mW.
  
 Mike


----------



## karloil

@Paul - iBasso
  
 Hi Paul, please check you PM. This is regarding the PB3 that I received. I hope you can help me on this


----------



## karloil

Ok, so my PB3 purchase didn't go well. Returned the unit immediately  - i liked it though (in the few hours that i was using it)


----------



## pr0b3r

karloil said:


> Ok, so my PB3 purchase didn't go well. Returned the unit immediately  - i liked it though in the few hours that i used it.


 
  
 What happened?  Didn't like the sound from it?


----------



## karloil

pr0b3r said:


> What happened?  Didn't like the sound from it?


 
  
 i liked it but my unit has a lot of production issues - both cosmetically and function wise. Paul really can't do anything as I purchased it from a non-authorized dealer - Penon Audio
  
 I appreciate the responsiveness of Penon support and they will be providing me full refund - but to say the least, i'm so disappointed on this event...


----------



## Paul - iBasso

karloil said:


> Ok, so my PB3 purchase didn't go well. Returned the unit immediately  - i liked it though (in the few hours that i was using it)


 

 I am sorry you had issues. From the images it appears that this was a unit that had been on the shelf as a demo model. There are 2 QC people that check each unit and from the images this is not something that would have normally gotten past them. Also each unit is checked for volume balance issues by test equipment.
  
 To everyone, please make sure you are purchasing from an Authorized dealer. If in question you can contact me or the distributor for your area.
  
 We will have the PB3 on our website in a short period of time.


----------



## karloil

paul - ibasso said:


> I am sorry you had issues.
> 
> To everyone, please make sure you are purchasing from an Authorized dealer. If in question you can contact me or the distributor for your area.
> 
> We will have the PB3 on our website in a short period of time.


 
  
 yeah, when you didn't reply to my last email i know what you were trying to say - realized it after a good night's rest...
  
 you saw the photos that i sent - you may want to further look into QC/QA, really disappointed on what happened...i lost money on shipping too...
  
 but please put the PB3 on your website ASAP as I checked there 1st even before considering Penon
  
 I have another question, appreciate if you can check your email


----------



## Paul - iBasso

karloil said:


> yeah, when you didn't reply to my last email i know what you were trying to say - realized it after a good night's rest...
> 
> you saw the photos that i sent - you may want to further look into QC/QA, really disappointed on what happened...i lost money on shipping too...
> 
> ...


 

 I know this can be very frustrating and I am truly sorry for your experience. We will have the PB3 up soon as well as the CB12, which is an excellent balanced cable. Anything that we have discontinued we no longer have stock of.


----------



## pr0b3r

karloil said:


> i liked it but my unit has a lot of production issues - both cosmetically and function wise. Paul really can't do anything as I purchased it from a non-authorized dealer - Penon Audio
> 
> I appreciate the responsiveness of Penon support and they will be providing me full refund - but to say the least, i'm so disappointed on this event...


 
  
 Sad to hear that, man.  Luckily, I have not had any bad/defective purchase from Penon up until now.  Well, if it were only available directly at the site then maybe I would've ordered from there.  But being as excited as usual, I pulled the trigger and got one from Penon.
  
 I hope you'll get compensated for your loss, even in other ways.  The amp is good, you should get a one for your non-balanced DAP for portable use.


----------



## karloil

paul - ibasso said:


> I know this can be very frustrating and I am truly sorry for your experience. We will have the PB3 up soon as well as the CB12, which is an excellent balanced cable. Anything that we have discontinued we no longer have stock of.


 
  
 Yes, I know there's nothing that you can do. This is one hell of an experience indeed.
  


pr0b3r said:


> Sad to hear that, man.  Luckily, I have not had any bad/defective purchase from Penon up until now.  Well, if it were only available directly at the site then maybe I would've ordered from there.  But being as excited as usual, I pulled the trigger and got one from Penon.
> 
> I hope you'll get compensated for your loss, even in other ways.  The amp is good, you should get a one for your non-balanced DAP for portable use.


 
  
 i don't know man - it was a short, sweet but bad experience with this amp. i really like how it sounds but i now have a small phobia on what happened. yes, Penon did mention that they'll give me full refund - i'll rest my case when i see the money back in my bank. other than that - no other compensation - i just made DHL more money....


----------



## shuto77

karloil said:


> Yes, I know there's nothing that you can do. This is one hell of an experience indeed.
> 
> 
> i don't know man - it was a short, sweet but bad experience with this amp. i really like how it sounds but i now have a small phobia on what happened. yes, Penon did mention that they'll give me full refund - i'll rest my case when i see the money back in my bank. other than that - no other compensation - i just made DHL more money....  :confused_face: :mad:




With the first batch of any new piece of gear, QC problems are always possible. This stuff happens, unfortunately. I wouldn't let this dissuade me, however, as iBasso stands by their products, and has Paul here to provide a direct contact for Headfiers. 

Not all tech companies have such good customer service.


----------



## karloil

shuto77 said:


> With the first batch of any new piece of gear, QC problems are always possible. This stuff happens, unfortunately. I wouldn't let this dissuade me, however, as iBasso stands by their products, and has Paul here to provide a direct contact for Headfiers.
> 
> Not all tech companies have such good customer service.


 
  
 i would agree that Paul is very responsive. yes, s%^& happens, i just hate it that i was on the receiving end.


----------



## zilch0md

@Paul - iBasso
  
 I'm reluctant to press this any further, but if I don't keep the pressure on, we might never get an answer to this last remaining question regarding the PB3 specs:
  


> *Output power：   BAL Out:   Up to 480mW @64Ω(THD+N<0.1%);660mW @64Ω(THD+N<10%)      *
> *                           UNBAL Out:  Up to 240mW @32Ω(THD+N 0.1%);330mW @32Ω(THD+N<10%)*
> 
> *                           Are these specs per channel or for the combined output of both channels?   *


 
  
 Thanks in advance!
  
 Mike


----------



## Paul - iBasso

zilch0md said:


> @Paul - iBasso
> 
> I'm reluctant to press this any further, but if I don't keep the pressure on, we might never get an answer to this last remaining question regarding the PB3 specs:
> 
> ...


 

 I thought I had answered this the other day but it seems I did not. This is per channel. Our measurements of this type are always per channel.


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut

I just received the PB3.. connected it to my DX80... Now, I have no desire to buy another DAP on the market, and I've had my eyes on a few. Pushing the HD650s beautifully. Articulate, smooth, airy, outstanding separation and soundstage.... maybe the combination of the DX80 and the PB3 is a great pairing--The PB3 refining the DX80's highs and retaining the wonderful soundstage.


----------



## dbaker1981

I really wish this was sold on amazon US. My toy card is a Amazon card so I would need to buy it from them.


----------



## zilch0md

paul - ibasso said:


> I thought I had answered this the other day but it seems I did not. This is per channel. Our measurements of this type are always per channel.


 
  
 Thank you Paul!  I must have overlooked it - good news.


----------



## Paul - iBasso

zilch0md said:


> Thank you Paul!  I must have overlooked it - good news.


 

 I couldn't find my comment either. So I must have overlooked that I didn't answer you.


----------



## dbaker1981

Paul - iBasso do you have any time table for when this will be up for sale on Amazon US?


----------



## Persco

paul - ibasso said:


> I am sorry you had issues. From the images it appears that this was a unit that had been on the shelf as a demo model. There are 2 QC people that check each unit and from the images this is not something that would have normally gotten past them. Also each unit is checked for volume balance issues by test equipment.
> 
> To everyone, please make sure you are purchasing from an Authorized dealer. If in question you can contact me or the distributor for your area.
> 
> *We will have the PB3 on our website in a short period of time.*


 
  
  
 How short a period of time? Penon seems to be the only other place that is selling them...


----------



## karloil

persco said:


> How short a period of time? Penon seems to be the only other place that is selling them...




+1 on this. Still contempleting if i should get it but getting directly from Ibasso is a better option for me.

Still waiting for my refund from Penon - anyone experienced this? as it's taking too long for them to return my money


----------



## Paul - iBasso

persco said:


> How short a period of time? Penon seems to be the only other place that is selling them...


 

 Please email me at paul@ibasso.com and I will get an invoice sent to you that you can pay with PayPal and we will get one sent right off to you.


----------



## Persco

paul - ibasso said:


> Please email me at paul@ibasso.com and I will get an invoice sent to you that you can pay with PayPal and we will get one sent right off to you.


 
  
 Thanks Paul. Email on the way. I am in Canada (Toronto) if that's ok?


----------



## Paul - iBasso

persco said:


> Thanks Paul. Email on the way. I am in Canada (Toronto) if that's ok?


 

 Canada? I didn't know that. Well okay. (kidding, that is fine).


----------



## qsk78

Paul, is it safe to buy the PB3 in here?
 Is this an official dealer? Thanks.


----------



## Paul - iBasso

dbaker1981 said:


> @Paul - iBasso do you have any time table for when this will be up for sale on Amazon US?


 
 The US dist hasn't ordered the PB3. It has become very popular so I would contact the US dist and ask them to stock the PB3.
  


qsk78 said:


> Paul, is it safe to buy the PB3 in here?
> Is this an official dealer? Thanks.


 
 There are a number of different store fronts. Please contact the Russian dist. and ask them if they authorized this seller.
*Distributor*
Doctorhead
http://doctorhead.ru
1) Moscow, Zeleniy prospect 1a
2) Saint-Petersburg, Zagorodniy prospect 10
Contact phone number:  +7 (495) 646-61-55
Email：info@doctorhead.ru


----------



## qsk78

Just ordered. Thank you Paul for your help with this.


----------



## qsk78

2.5 mm output on the PB3 is an  AK type TRRS  r-r+l+l- , correct?


----------



## Paul - iBasso

qsk78 said:


> 2.5 mm output on the PB3 is an  AK type TRRS  r-r+l+l- , correct?


Yes it is the same.


----------



## silverfishla

@Paul - iBasso Are you guys ever thinking about releasing another balanced in and out amp that you can roll Op-Amps with?  I know, maybe it's a step backwards but it's fun.  It's just tough for someone like me who wants that and find anything that has any near quality that IBasso has.  I wish it.


----------



## Paul - iBasso

silverfishla said:


> @Paul - iBasso Are you guys ever thinking about releasing another balanced in and out amp that you can roll Op-Amps with?  I know, maybe it's a step backwards but it's fun.  It's just tough for someone like me who wants that and find anything that has any near quality that IBasso has.  I wish it.


We some more very exciting products coming out.


----------



## KK-android

Paul - iBasso said:


> We some more very exciting products coming out.



Hi Paul.
Okidoki. I cant waiiiiit!!


----------



## pr0b3r

Paul - iBasso said:


> We some more very exciting products coming out.



I guess we will finally see the DX120, @Paul - iBasso? ^_^


----------



## karloil

Paul - iBasso said:


> We some more very exciting products coming out.



is it an improved PB3? Looking forward to your reveal!


----------



## KK-android

pr0b3r said:


> I guess we will finally see the DX120, @Paul - iBasso? ^_^



no way....
I believe it is an amplifier product


----------



## zilch0md

silverfishla said:


> @Paul - iBasso Are you guys ever thinking about releasing another balanced in and out amp that you can roll Op-Amps with?  I know, maybe it's a step backwards but it's fun.  It's just tough for someone like me who wants that and find anything that has any near quality that IBasso has.  I wish it.





Paul - iBasso said:


> We some more very exciting products coming out.



@silverfishla I can appreciate Paul's need for discretion, but to me, his reply sounds more like a "Yes" than a "No," to your balanced amp question.


----------



## silverfishla

zilch0md said:


> @silverfishla I can appreciate Paul's need for discretion, but to me, his reply sounds more like a "Yes" than a "No," to your balanced amp question.


At the least it's a "could be", and that's exciting!   Looking forward to more great stuff from iBasso @Paul - iBasso keep up the good work!


----------



## qsk78

Not bad at all...right after the preamp OPA627SM


----------



## KK-android

qsk78 said:


> Not bad at all...right after the preamp OPA627SM



Hi qsk78

did you modify your PB3?


----------



## qsk78 (Jun 7, 2017)

KK-android said:


> Hi qsk78
> 
> did you modify your PB3?


No, my VANTAM CML has the preamplifier in its scheme -opa627sm. So the signal does not go directly from the DAC but through the preamp


----------



## qsk78 (Jun 7, 2017)

Actually the purpose was to give more power to the ATH-E70, my super perfect Vantam just is not capable to drive them with the 80 mW per channel only.
So the PB3 improves the situation dramatically. First impression is positive. It sounds with a touch of warmth, not that absolute silent as the original Vanatm’s outputs but still acceptable.
Delivering very resolving and detailed sound. I will replace the interconnect cable very soon and give it more burn in time.
If I deicide to keep the E70  I would keep the PB3. On the other hand it is better to give Vantam a type of IEM which it can drive (like LS200) rather than building sandwiches))

More pics

  

I like that thin layer which comes with the PB3 to put it between devices. Nice solution.


----------



## pr0b3r

Cayin i5 + iBasso PB3 + Sennheiser MX365


----------



## KK-android

qsk78 said:


> No, my VANTAM CML has the preamplifier in its scheme -opa627sm. So the signal does not go directly from the DAC but through the preamp



Hi qsk78.

wow, nice mod.
i see.

thank you.


----------



## karloil

it's an amp alright! 2 of them - but it's for the DX200  ......but still hoping for maybe an improved PB3


----------



## kundica

Mine arrived on Friday so I had a few days to listen over the weekend but only fed through my FiiO X5iii. While I think it's a nice improvement over the X5iii's outputs I won't go into a lot of detail about the sound until I have more time to listen. That said, I would like to comment its use with sensitive IEMs.

With my Campfire Audio Jupiters, the SE output was quite noise free, noticeably cleaner than the SE out on the X5iii. The Balanced out not so much. While it seemed a tad cleaner than the FiiO's balanced output, there was still a hefty amount of hiss.  Also, there isn't much room on the volume pot between channel imbalance low and ear painfully loud. The X5iii has adjustable LO but I wasn't particularly fond of what it did to the sound when I enabled it so I could have more room on the PB3 volume.


----------



## alphanumerix1

pr0b3r said:


> Cayin i5 + iBasso PB3 + Sennheiser MX365



Have your tried stacking the opus1 and pb3? If so does it stack well?


----------



## alphanumerix1 (Jul 26, 2017)

Searched the web for a it03/pb3/opus1 stack no luck haha

I'm looking to run similar stack but wanted to see how it actually stacked if anyone can help with the opus1/pb3/ combo.


----------



## shin0326

What will be the improvements if i use this with the ipod 5.5? is there an improvement with the soundstage and separation of instruments?


----------



## alphanumerix1

shin0326 said:


> What will be the improvements if i use this with the ipod 5.5? is there an improvement with the soundstage and separation of instruments?



From what i understand the pb3 is neutral and will just enhance whatever sound signature you hook it up too.


----------



## alphanumerix1

Perhaps a pb4 is in the works


----------



## Blackground

My pb3 wont turn on?! The red led charging light flashes when plugged in to charge, but no blue light when I "turn it on".

Any ideas or anyone else experience the same issue?


----------



## alphanumerix1

Blackground said:


> My pb3 wont turn on?! The red led charging light flashes when plugged in to charge, but no blue light when I "turn it on".
> 
> Any ideas or anyone else experience the same issue?



Sorry this isn't related to your question.

But do you have pic of the opus1 stacked with the pb3?

I basically have the same setup with you minus the pb3 and i'm looking to purchase.


----------



## KK-android

alphanumerix1 said:


> Perhaps a pb4 is in the works



yea, I think so too.
cause dx200's amp3 card has just 2.5mm balanced line out connector.

so, they should to release their own portable headphone amp product.


----------



## Paul - iBasso

Blackground said:


> My pb3 wont turn on?! The red led charging light flashes when plugged in to charge, but no blue light when I "turn it on".
> 
> Any ideas or anyone else experience the same issue?


Were you able to get this figured out? Did it charge for you?


----------



## Blackground

Paul - iBasso said:


> Were you able to get this figured out? Did it charge for you?


Hey Paul,

Not much has changed, I am not sure what else to try. I left it plugged in overnight to charge and it still wouldn't turn on. I did notice I could get it to turn on when plugged in but it dies before I get a chance to listen. Great device, non the less.

Thanks!


----------



## Paul - iBasso

Blackground said:


> Hey Paul,
> 
> Not much has changed, I am not sure what else to try. I left it plugged in overnight to charge and it still wouldn't turn on. I did notice I could get it to turn on when plugged in but it dies before I get a chance to listen. Great device, non the less.
> 
> Thanks!


Please email me so we can get this resolved as soon as possible.


----------



## pr0b3r

alphanumerix1 said:


> Have your tried stacking the opus1 and pb3? If so does it stack well?



IT03 not in the pictures. Borrowed by my brother, that's why.


----------



## pr0b3r

alphanumerix1 said:


> Have your tried stacking the opus1 and pb3? If so does it stack well?



IT03 not in the picture.  I lent them to my brother.  I'll take a picture of them with the stack next time.  As for the sound of this stack, I can't comment for now.  I haven't spent enough time listening to them.  Just pics for now.

Opus#1 + PB3 + EN2J


----------



## alphanumerix1

pr0b3r said:


> IT03 not in the picture.  I lent them to my brother.  I'll take a picture of them with the stack next time.  As for the sound of this stack, I can't comment for now.  I haven't spent enough time listening to them.  Just pics for now.
> 
> Opus#1 + PB3 + EN2J



Thanks! Looks like stacks quite well cheers


----------



## someyoungguy

Isloo said:


> I agree with @nmatheis' comments.
> 
> I have been listening through the balanced out for a couple of weeks now. After some burn-in, the balanced out is a significant improvement over the single ended out. It has improved the sound of all of the sources I have used so far, including the mojo. As I hear things, mojo +PB3 is more enjoyable to listen to than just the mojo alone.



I saw a PB3 come up cheap on a second hand site and read over everything in this thread. As mentioned before there's little out there in terms of comparisons, and the Headfonia review seems to be the only one around.

I've been running a DX90 into a Mojo and was curious about the comments here that the PB3 improved on the Mojo sound. After having the PB3 for about a week or so now, I'd concur with the earlier comments here: I prefer the Mojo + PB3 sound to just the Mojo alone.

Main benefit for me is that I always felt like the Mojo just didn't quite have enough bass - it's there and it certainly goes deep when called for, but overall it feels like there's just a dB or two missing across the whole bass range (but maybe that's just my taste). So I've been resorting to things like EQing an ingoing signal feeding the Mojo in order to get more bass out the analog end. But the PB3 has fixed that - there's a lift in the bass range that complements the Mojo well. It isn't overpowering or bloated. 

Doing quick side by side comparisons of Mojo vs Mojo + PB3 I feel like the sound is perhaps darker, and the emphasis across the range is less on the upper mids and lower treble than with the Mojo alone. At times if I'm listening to something that has a lot of lower mids going on the Mojo + PB3 combo can be too overpowering and I find I have to turn it down, more so than just with the Mojo alone.

But I've been walking back and forth from work using the DX90+Mojo+PB3 combo all week, and using it at home, and with Computer (Foobar) -> Mojo -> PB3, and overall I'm preferring the sound of the Mojo + PB3. It feels weightier with a good resolution and attack. Simple to use, has the typical tight fit jacks that iBasso has, which feels like they'll keep their grip for years, and is quite a sexy looking slab of metal too. This is a bit of a clunky combination for a portable solution, but damn it sounds so good I'll be keeping it for a while yet 

Here's some obligatory pics to get an idea of size and stacking


----------



## nmatheis

@someyoungguy - It seems your comparing single-ended output from both sources. That's definitely not where PB3 shines. To really hear it at it's best, you need to be using PB3's 2.5mm balanced output. It has significantly more dynamics, increased treble energy, and corresponding larger soundstage. It's such an improvement, I honestly don't even listen to PB3 unless I'm using the balanced output.


----------



## someyoungguy

nmatheis said:


> @someyoungguy - It seems your comparing single-ended output from both sources. That's definitely not where PB3 shines. To really hear it at it's best, you need to be using PB3's 2.5mm balanced output. It has significantly more dynamics, increased treble energy, and corresponding larger soundstage. It's such an improvement, I honestly don't even listen to PB3 unless I'm using the balanced output.


 Yeah, problem is at the moment all I have is non-balanced headphones. I'm thinking about picking up the new Sennheiser HD660S at some point in the not too distant future so will be able to hear for myself soon


----------



## nmatheis

someyoungguy said:


> Yeah, problem is at the moment all I have is non-balanced headphones. I'm thinking about picking up the new Sennheiser HD660S at some point in the not too distant future so will be able to hear for myself soon



Yes, definitely do that. I think you'll be very pleasantly surprised!


----------



## MLTKSHHBT

nmatheis said:


> @someyoungguy - It seems your comparing single-ended output from both sources. That's definitely not where PB3 shines. To really hear it at it's best, you need to be using PB3's 2.5mm balanced output. It has significantly more dynamics, increased treble energy, and corresponding larger soundstage. It's such an improvement, I honestly don't even listen to PB3 unless I'm using the balanced output.


How is pb3 balanced out compared to your A1?


----------



## pr0b3r




----------



## Robert777

Hello good folks,

I just received the PB3. I love the sound but mine rattles when I shake it gently. 

Anyone else experienced this?

I think I could live with it unless it is broken.

Thank you.


----------



## Paul - iBasso

Robert777 said:


> Hello good folks,
> 
> I just received the PB3. I love the sound but mine rattles when I shake it gently.
> 
> ...


I apologize for any problems you are having. Please email me at paul@ibasso.com so we can resolve this.


----------



## Robert777

Paul - iBasso said:


> I apologize for any problems you are having. Please email me at paul@ibasso.com so we can resolve this.



Thank you for the kind offer Paul.

Unfortunately, I  purchased the amp as "open box like new condition" from a retailer so I cannot imagine it is covered by a warranty.

I can return it. I just really want to keep it and if I knew the rattling was not something damaged inside I would.

Many thanks.


----------



## sososerious

Robert777 said:


> Thank you for the kind offer Paul.
> 
> Unfortunately, I  purchased the amp as "open box like new condition" from a retailer so I cannot imagine it is covered by a warranty.
> 
> ...



I returned one in the UK as it rattled, think it was one of the first and I posted about it in the thread here. 

Worked perfectly and sounded great but I was worried the rattle was something metal that could cause a short circuit later on, you should still have a 30 day warranty with open box unless stated otherwise?


----------



## Robert777

sososerious said:


> I returned one in the UK as it rattled, think it was one of the first and I posted about it in the thread here.
> 
> Worked perfectly and sounded great but I was worried the rattle was something metal that could cause a short circuit later on, you should still have a 30 day warranty with open box unless stated otherwise?


Thank you for your reply.

I knew I had read somewhere about another rattling unit. I was starting to think I had imagined it.

Yeah, I sent mine back and I am waiting for a refund.

I loved the sound but was kidding myself if I thought I could live with the rattle.


----------



## Paul - iBasso

For those that this will be their new year, Enjoy and have an excellent 2018. And Good fortune to all of you.


----------



## ngoshawk

Look what just showed up? Took about one week exactly. Excellent service! Thanks @Paul - iBasso!


----------



## Isloo

After about a year of ownership, I am still really liking this amp. In balanced mode, it has transformed the sound from my Sony Z3. I used to use the Z3+ as transport for the Mojo, but the improvement the PB3 brings means I often don't both with the Mojo anymore. I don't know why Sony crippled the Z3+ with such a poor amp section when it's dac is decent.


----------



## wirewiggler

Just ordered PB3 will be pairing it with Opus1 and LZ A4 iems' with the balanced cable. I was disappointed I will have to use the single ended out on the Opus1, but I really like having a analog volume control and I was having to push the Opus to about 80% volume with the LZ A4s. I really like the LZ A4 they have way better soundstage and bass over my Westone dual driver custom iems', I just miss the custom fit. I am hoping the bass will be a little more dynamic and it brings the mids up a little, but will be happy if it is neutral and just gives a little more headroom.

Bill


----------



## ngoshawk

PB3 unboxing video. Burning in the PB3 (not going to debate whether it needs it or not...) and a couple of cables right now.


----------



## ph58

Hi , when the PB3 will be available on the Ibasso website ? Thanks in advance .


----------



## zilch0md

ph58 said:


> Hi , when the PB3 will be available on the Ibasso website ? Thanks in advance .



Isn't that strange?   They've never, ever, had a good webmaster, in my opinion, but I suspect there's more to this mystery.  Perhaps (and I'm only conjecturing) the retailers who appear to have exclusive rights to sell it, currently, helped to fund its R&D.  That might explain why there are no direct sales from iBasso, as we've always seen in the past.


----------



## ledzep

Looking to re terminate a cable to 2.5mm for the balanced out on the PB3 can anyone confirm where the R+ R-  /  L+L- go to on the trrs plug.


----------



## howdy

Thinking of picking this up. Is this a little or lot better than the FiiO A5?


----------



## ngoshawk

howdy said:


> Thinking of picking this up. Is this a little or lot better than the FiiO A5?



My initial response (using balanced) would be that the PB3 is a lot better than the A5. With extremely coherent sound, and a nice “holographic” Effect with the balanced, I really enjoyed the sound through my Maestro’s & Shanling M5.

I have used the SE very little as a result, but still like the PB3 more. I will keep my A5 and use it with my FiiO x5iii, pretty much exclusively. All else, I will use the PB3.


----------



## howdy

ngoshawk said:


> My initial response (using balanced) would be that the PB3 is a lot better than the A5. With extremely coherent sound, and a nice “holographic” Effect with the balanced, I really enjoyed the sound through my Maestro’s & Shanling M5.
> 
> I have used the SE very little as a result, but still like the PB3 more. I will keep my A5 and use it with my FiiO x5iii, pretty much exclusively. All else, I will use the PB3.


That's great news, thanks!'
Have you compared this the P5 by chance? Im looking at both but still looking at iFI Micro BL as well.


----------



## ngoshawk

howdy said:


> That's great news, thanks!'
> Have you compared this the P5 by chance? Im looking at both but still looking at iFI Micro BL as well.



No I have not. But I do have a BL (fell in love after I reviewed one...). It is my “desktop” amp paired with the iDAC2/iTubes2.

The PB3 is really quite nice for the intended portable use.


----------



## Arum16 (Feb 4, 2018)

@Paul - iBasso
Hi, I'm looking for a balanced Amp to drive a HD6XX (plus balanced cable), and got my sights on the PB3.
I've checked iBasso's "where to buy page" focused on Europe, and could only find a dealer in the UK that actually has it in stock.
Plus, the iBasso's product page shows no hint about the PB3.
Am I missing something? Is the iBasso PB3 Mockingbird about to be discontinued?

I could also buy it from a non-official distributor, mas after Karloil's bad experience with one, I've been put off about making my purchase that way.

Could you please advise?

Thanks i advance for your input


----------



## Paul - iBasso

Arum16 said:


> @Paul - iBasso
> Hi, I'm looking for a balanced Amp to drive a HD6XX (plus balanced cable), and got my sights on the PB3.
> I've checked iBasso's "where to buy page" focused on Europe, and could only find a dealer in the UK that actually has it in stock.
> Plus, the iBasso's product page shows no hint about the PB3.
> ...


You can contact us at paul@ibasso.com or service@ibasso.com. We have the PB3 and I can have a PayPal invoice sent to you.


----------



## Arum16

Paul - iBasso said:


> You can contact us at paul@ibasso.com or service@ibasso.com. We have the PB3 and I can have a PayPal invoice sent to you.



Hello Paul,
Thank you for you help.
Will it be expedited from within the European Union market space? Meaning, will it incur in Custom taxes (coming in from outside the EU) ?

Again, thanks so much for your help


----------



## alphanumerix1

Hey @Paul - iBasso

With the success on the modular amp modules for the dap series will there ever be an update to the ibasso amps such as the pb3?


----------



## rjoudrey

Would the PB3 add any SQ to my HIBY R6? Using HD660S, looking for a little more bass and treble boost!


----------



## K1030

rjoudrey said:


> Would the PB3 add any SQ to my HIBY R6? Using HD660S, looking for a little more bass and treble boost!


PM sent. A lot of minutiae in this answer.


----------



## HiFlight (Mar 21, 2019)

howdy said:


> That's great news, thanks!'
> Have you compared this the P5 by chance? Im looking at both but still looking at iFI Micro BL as well.


I have both the PB3 and the P5.  While the PB3 does a fine job, the P5 is in another league and is, IMO, the equal of desktop amplifiers costing hundreds of dollars more.  Of course the PB3 is portable whereas the P5 is transportable.


----------



## rjoudrey

Anywhere I can buy the PB3 in the US?


----------



## willjie90

has anyone tried to dismantle PB3? Mine is just a year old and the input jack is nearly dead. I couldn't manage to dismantle it to attempt repair.


----------



## HiFlight

willjie90 said:


> has anyone tried to dismantle PB3? Mine is just a year old and the input jack is nearly dead. I couldn't manage to dismantle it to attempt repair.


A job best left to iBasso.  I suggest sending an email to Paul for return/repair info.


----------



## Mad Max

How does this baby fare against the RSA F-35?


----------



## HiFlight

Mad Max said:


> How does this baby fare against the RSA F-35?


I have never heard the F-35 so can't comment.   I found no shortcomings at all in the PB3 and am only selling it as I no longer have any need for a 2.5mm balanced source.


----------



## drummguy26

Can you connect the PB3 to a computer via the charging port as a USB input instead of the 3.5mm Line IN?


----------



## HiFlight (Dec 20, 2019)

No, the Mockingbird is strictly an analog device, however it delivers superb sound from either the balanced or SE outputs.  It also has excellent battery run time.


----------



## drummguy26

HiFlight said:


> No, the Mockingbird is strictly an analog device, however it delivers superb sound from either the balanced or SE outputs.  It also has excellent battery run time.



Ah ok. Thats interesting. So that brings me to my next question. If I have something like a Dragonfly Red, can I use that as an analog input to the Mockingbird? Im assuming I can, but would it positively impact the sound quality? Im thinking this for my chain:

Computer --> Jitterbug --> ifi ipurifier 3 --> Dragonfly Red --> PB3 --> balanced output. 

Would this work?


----------



## tim0chan

drummguy26 said:


> Ah ok. Thats interesting. So that brings me to my next question. If I have something like a Dragonfly Red, can I use that as an analog input to the Mockingbird? Im assuming I can, but would it positively impact the sound quality? Im thinking this for my chain:
> 
> Computer --> Jitterbug --> ifi ipurifier 3 --> Dragonfly Red --> PB3 --> balanced output.
> 
> Would this work?


Yep


----------



## HiFlight

drummguy26 said:


> Ah ok. Thats interesting. So that brings me to my next question. If I have something like a Dragonfly Red, can I use that as an analog input to the Mockingbird? Im assuming I can, but would it positively impact the sound quality? Im thinking this for my chain:
> 
> Computer --> Jitterbug --> ifi ipurifier 3 --> Dragonfly Red --> PB3 --> balanced output.
> 
> Would this work?


I think that combination should deliver excellent performance!


----------



## nmatheis

Nostalgia night to kick off the new year!!!

Autechre via Shanling M5 > Phobia Audio IC > iBasso PB3 > Meze 99 Classics w/7N OCC Meze cable terminated to XLR with 2.5mm adapter. 

Impressed with how spacious and controlled PB3 through 2.5mm sounds. Reigns in the bottom end on 99 Classics and gives them better staging.

It's fun rediscovering old gear!


----------



## kkl10

Can take advantage of a used deal, but the owner (second owner) says the battery now only last about 3-4 hours...



Isloo said:


> I didn't seem to run into any issues with playing and charging at the same time.



Is it safe to do this with the PB3 or will it hurt the battery eventually? Also, is the battery chloride ion or Lithium polymer type?

I'm seeing conflicting data.

@Paul - iBasso


----------



## Paul - iBasso

kkl10 said:


> Can take advantage of a used deal, but the owner (second owner) says the battery now only last about 3-4 hours...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can play it and charge it but when not in use and charged, it is best then to take it off of the charger. The battery is a lithium. If not using the PB3 for a while, run the battery down a little before storing it. That is best for the longevity of the battery.


----------

